# Small Hive Beetle Traps - Where do you put them



## oldrockbees (May 16, 2010)

In my hives the other day and noticed some Small Hive Beetles running around. Just a couple, but hate to have any. I know it is just part of life with bees, but just don't like it. Anyway, got a couple of SBH traps, Aj Beetle Eaters that you put some vegetable oil in, but not sure where to put them. Do you put them in the Brood box or Honey supers, both , or where? Also does the location make a difference, next to wall or in middle of frames? Thanks for your input.


----------



## gatorflhr (May 28, 2010)

I have luck putting mine in the topmost frames. Thats where i always see beetles anyway, in the top. I have beetle blasters traps and they work there, in the top, collecting beetles. Also, try putting a lil apple cidar in with the oil. They like fermenting fruit smells, attracts them. 

-Joe


----------



## Merlyn Votaw (Jun 23, 2008)

I put mine between the super and the body anyplace Also I agree on the cidar vinagar.Also use vinagar in my spray bottle


----------

